# Pleco Hybrid? BN and rubber lip



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

So yesterday morning i turned on the lights in my room and when I took a peek at my 75gallon discus tank I noticed a very little fish, then another, and then another. I saw at least ten of the little guys. I think they are hybrids of my albino BN and my normal rubber lip. Has anyone had this happen before? What should I do with extras after all my tanks are stocked with these little hybrids? (if they grow out, that is)

-matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If they turn out to be good cleaners then keep them in YOUR tanks... Destroy any unwanted.


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

That's kinda what I was thinking. Is there a good way to euthanize (cull) unwanted fish?

-Matt


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Put them in a bag and freeze them.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That's pretty amazing that a rubberlip (Chaetostoma sp.) and a BN (Ancistrus sp.) were able to hybridize. They are pretty different in spawning strategies. Are you sure those are the only two plecos in the tank? Chaetostoma spawnings in the aquarium are quite rare.

I would love to see pics of the fry.

Andy


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll put up pics of the parents later. I bought it as a rubber lip but it's the only one I have ever owned. I'll get pics of the little guys too when I get home or during my lunch break.

-matt


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

is a hybrid between those two species (genus?) even possible? Me thinks that you probably bought a BN that the LFS labelled as a rubberlip or something like that...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BelieveInBlue said:


> is a hybrid between those two species (genus?) even possible? Me thinks that you probably bought a BN that the LFS labelled as a rubberlip or something like that...


+1


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Bristle nose.








Rubber lip?








shot 2 of rubber lip?
These are the parents. I will try to get a picture of a little guy in the morning when they are out and about.









Whole tank shot.

-Matt


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

The first is obviously an albino bristlenose. The second may be a common bristlenose female. I had a rubberlip a long while back in an old planted tank and it was a sort of bronze color instead of dark brown and the head was very wide compared to the rest of the fish. How large is the female?

Personally I think you have a couple of bristlenose there, one common, one albino. I am not expert though.

For comparison this is a rubberlip:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

They are both bn catfish
Not a hybridization event...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

She looks like my female bristlenose...


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. I feel better now that I won't have to destroy extras. These are the first fish to successfully breed for me, not that I have activly tried to get any to breed. Thanks for the help and info guys!

-matt


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

No problem! Enjoy the fry, BNs breed quite a bit I find.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Most bristle nose plecos found in the hobby today are the result of hybridization between various species in the genus Ancistrus. In other words, unless you buy wild caught bristle nose plecos or bristle nose plecos bred by a reputable breeder who can specify the species and/or collection locality, those fish are hybrids anyhow. I know that all my bristle nose plecos are.


----------

